# Scoring races, how is it worked out?



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

So let's say that in a regatta, two boats end up with the same number of points, how are the final results order decided?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Probably look at which of the two boats beat the other more often... They could have the same point score but very different finishes.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Two races, boat A gets a 6th and a 1st, boat B gets a second and a fifth (edit for clarity: race1 boat A comes 6th, Boat B comes 5th, race2 boat A comes 1st, boat B 2nd). Both have seven points. Both have beaten the other one once. Boat A has a longer total elapsed corrected time across the two races (i.e. it is slower overall). Boat A gets awarded 3rd, boat B gets fourth. Any ideas?


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Ah, I found the answer. ISAF Appendix A, section 8.1.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Hopefully the answer is as I know it, the one with the highest place. So the boat with the 1st and 6th would win over the 2nd and 5th finish!

Marty


----------



## Foxy (Sep 14, 2013)

From RRS Appendix A

A8 SERIES TIES
A8.1 If there is a series-score tie between two or more boats, each boat’s
race scores shall be listed in order of best to worst, and at the first
point(s) where there is a difference the tie shall be broken in favour
of the boat(s) with the best score(s). No excluded scores shall be
used.
A8.2 If a tie remains between two or more boats, they shall be ranked in
order of their scores in the last race. Any remaining ties shall be
broken by using the tied boats’ scores in the next-to-last race and so
on until all ties are broken. These scores shall be used even if some
of them are excluded scores.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Just use javascore...and blame the software when the captains complain about scoring


----------



## Foxy (Sep 14, 2013)

night0wl said:


> Just use javascore...and blame the software when the captains complain about scoring


And you probably do all math with a calculator and blame all errors on it instead of the guy entering the figures.

I like SailWave myself. It scores any handicapping system there is and you can mix any of them in a single regatta. It has all kinds of capabilities, but it hides most of the advanced functions from new users who would only mess things up.


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes; rank and stack is the correct answer; a boat with more 1st places would win, or if they had the same number of 1sts, then compare seconds, and so on.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

We also use Sailwave. Quick, easy, integrated, free, adaptable.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

So it's not true that the race committee cuts the head off a chicken over a spreadsheet of race results and reads the blood splatters to determine the corrected finish ?


----------



## Foxy (Sep 14, 2013)

capttb said:


> So it's not true that the race committee cuts the head off a chicken over a spreadsheet of race results and reads the blood splatters to determine the corrected finish ?


Not true, they use a fish!


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

So that's why they always serve seared Ahi at the awards dinner !!!


----------

